# What wallpaper image is on your computer?



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Mine is a post apocalyptic city falling into ruin and I never realized until this morning how much it inspires me. What's yours?


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Mine's actually the Windows default wallpaper, because I've been too lazy to change it since we got the computer.

However, it's usually Doctor Who.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

A Decepticon symbol


----------



## Dmotley (Sep 26, 2014)

A standart Mac wallpaper. I rarely see it because I tend to use apps in full screen view. Otherwise there isn't too much place on 13.3 inch display of a MacBook.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

A nature scene, ocean and Scottish coast at sunset.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

.... My cat. In an empty beer box. Very inspirational!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

The full, uncropped photo that was the original cover of my first book. The resolution was too low and a higher res image wasn't available, so I switched to the one that's on Fallen Palm in my sig line now.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

NASA deep field image from Hubble...for at least 10 years now.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

An anime wallpaper of Sebastian and Ciel from Black Butler. I'm a geek or a nerd, or whatever the term is these days. Definitely a fangirl (despite my age, LOL!) And a live action film of it is out here on Friday


----------



## RipleyKing (Mar 5, 2013)

I make my own. Right now it's the cover to Alice in Sexland. No name or title, just the three ladies.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, on my home computer, it's just a generic wallpaper. However, on my tablet (and smartphone), since I have the .jpg of the cover art for my book without any text, why let it go to waste?


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

************


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the Bing desktop app installed, so it changes my wallpaper every day for me. It's always a cool pic of something.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/transit


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Good thread.

My wallpaper is Machu Picchu, place of my dreams.

When I was a kid I saw an old movie about a man whose plane crashes in the Himalayas, and he finds a lost world—Lost Horizon. The idea of a lost world lodged in my brain. I suspect that's why Machu Picchu seized my imagination when I first came across references.

I finally went, this past summer. By then I knew the real history, but still... It was in the best sense of the word, magical. It was another world. It was my own lost horizon. It surpassed all my great expectations. And the Inca stonework stunned me.

I spent most of the day with my mouth hanging open.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Moved to Not Quite Kindle as a good discussion for the general membership.

I have a rotating set of very cool library and book images.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Great horse picture, Phoenix!  Good looking horse!

My desktop is a photo of my gone-but-not forgotten cat, Maximus Silver Cloud.  Laptop is a beautiful photo a friend of mine took of a Newport Beach, Calif sunset over the ocean with surfers in the water by the pier.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The top dome and eyestalk of a Dalek with the words EXTERMINATE hovering in the middle of the screen above it.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

A picture of Jerry Garcia and the Grateful Dead.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Usually I have some type of beachy pic(s).  But this fall I have a couple of college-football-themed pis - University of Georgia, both have the 2014 schedule across the bottom.  When football season's over, it'll be back to the beach.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine is a photo of the ocean with wave taken in Long Branch, my hometown, by someone who posted it a long while back on webshots.com.  It is similar to my kboards avatar, which was taken by the same amateur photographer.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

On the laptop: Giant Galapagos Tortoises in Isabela Island, Galapagos








http://www.zmescience.com/research/giant-galapagos-tortoise-extinct-for-150-years-might-still-be-alive/


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

ToniD said:


> Good thread.
> 
> My wallpaper is Machu Picchu, place of my dreams.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. La Alhambra in Granada, Spain has the same effect on me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ballons!  (i was just in new mexico at the balloon fiesta)


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Drew Smith said:


> Various pics of the grandbabies and one of the dog... I'm a walking cliche.


Well, I'm right about there with you. No dog, but my wallpaper is a picture of my grandson.  I used to have one of my book covers, but I'd much rather look at Benji's smiling face.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My computers* all have a desktop background of a medium to dark blue, sometimes with a _very_ subdued pattern of some sort. I don't like a busy desktop background, it's extremely distracting to me.

My screensaver pictures are generally a bicycling photo or Hubble photo changing at random.

Mike

* Five of them!! Not counting tablets and phones. Where did all these things come from when I wasn't looking?


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> I know what you mean. La Alhambra in Granada, Spain has the same effect on me.


I'll add it to my bucket list


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Eerie autumn...a series of gothic photos that change every 10 minutes.  Available on Windows.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Harlem! I want to visit New York one day.
(I'm in the UK)


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm currently using one of my older photos (one of 900 I share for free through morgueFile.com)...










It's a bit bright so I'm probably going to change it soon.


----------

